# 2 Fragen...google und video?



## Volki91 (28. Februar 2007)

Hallo 

Ich habe 2 Fragen offen.

1. Wie krieg ich meine Homepage bei google rein?

2. Wie kriege ich mein privat video auf meine Homepage so das ich und andere es angucken können?

MfG, Volki


----------



## pamax (28. Februar 2007)

Hi,

einfach mal googlen 
Deine Seite wird automatisch bei Google registriert.(dauert halt seine Zeit)
Bei Youtube kannst du Filme hochladen und die dann in deiner privaten Homepage einbauen.

pMx


----------



## Maik (28. Februar 2007)

Hi,


			
				Volki91 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie krieg ich meine Homepage bei google rein?


Wie kann ich meine Website zu den Google-Suchergebnissen hinzufügen? bzw. Google: Fügen Sie Ihre URL hinzu.


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (28. Februar 2007)

Alternativ zum YouTube Account, hier ne Seite mit Scripts zum einbinden von Videos:
http://www.susannealbers.de/09animation-vivatv-seite2.html

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## Volki91 (1. März 2007)

Hi,
Erstmal vielen danke für die hilfen =)
Aber, 

Die Homepage ist immernoch nicht in google... muss ich irgendwie im html code irgendwas reinfügen?

Und danke das mit den Videos versuch ich dann 

@pamax: 
"Hi,

einfach mal googlen
Deine Seite wird automatisch bei Google registriert.(dauert halt seine Zeit)"

Frage: Wie lange dauert es

MfG, Volki


----------



## Maik (1. März 2007)

Hi!


Volki91 hat gesagt.:


> Die Homepage ist immernoch nicht in google...


Wann hast du denn die Seite bei google angemeldet? Die Indizierung der Seite kann bisweilen mehrere Wochen dauern.

Einen Anspruch auf Indizierung der Seite besitzt man aber grundsätzlich nicht.



			
				Volki91 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> muss ich irgendwie im html code irgendwas reinfügen?


Im HTML-Code werden die META-Angaben für die Beschreibung und Stichwörter des Dokuments eingefügt.


----------



## Volki91 (1. März 2007)

Ok Danke!

Nun eine andere frage.. ich hab BlueVoda Website Builder, kennt das jmd?
Wenn ja wieso geht das nicht wenn ich das auf mein Websapce lade? dak ommen zu komische zeichen und so... was muss man da noch machen? Irgendwie wird da auch kein html coe automatisch geschrieben ... das ist wirkluch dringend!


----------

